# Battlefield 2 and Geforce 6150LE



## Twenty (Apr 1, 2006)

Will a intergrated Geforce 6150LE Graphics card work with it?


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

ea support sites states the following as nvidia cards as supported:-

6600 (PCIe), PCX 5900 (PCIe).
5800 series (AGP).
6800 Ultra, 6800 GT, 6800.
FX 5950 series, FX 5900 series, FX 5700 series.

therefore it would seem not. you could download the demo and see if that worked though.


----------



## Twenty (Apr 1, 2006)

GCDude said:


> ea support sites states the following as nvidia cards as supported:-
> 
> 6600 (PCIe), PCX 5900 (PCIe).
> 5800 series (AGP).
> ...


Yeah but i have heard about a lot of cards not being on that list but still work with the game.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Anything with the word *integrated* will not run the game, period. You'll be lucky to make it past the splash screen- in many cases, people with unsuppored video cards will be even lucky to turn the game ON to begin with. I'm not talking about crappy performance, it just won't even turn on. It may very likely just crash to the desktop before you can even start running around.

So no... I wouldn't count on that working with this game. You MAY be able to turn it on, but performance will SUCK. It will be unplayable, I can tell you that. You'll have to buy an actual video card (anything on that list or anything newer, plus some older ones but that is iffy, will work).

I have a 3 GHz processor, 1 gig RAM, and a 256 mb ATI Radeon 9800XT card and medium settings is the best I can get. Anything above that would just bog things down too badly and performance will seriously suffer to the point it is unplayable. I've owned this game for about 9 months and I have had performance issues once in a while and the annoying crash to desktop on average 2x a month.


----------



## Twenty (Apr 1, 2006)

My comp has a PCI Express x 16 slot and a 300W PSU.
I just wanna know which GFX Card out there will have the best performance with BF2 and my comp.

Thanks


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

For best performance, would probably be a $500 Geforce 7900 or Radeon x1900 kinda card. Depends if you want to spend that sort of cash though! Will probably need a new psu as well for those power hungry cards.

Give us full details of your PC (cpu/memory/motherboard) and your budget, and we should be able to come up with some recommendations to get you running BF2


----------



## Twenty (Apr 1, 2006)

Alright i have 185 to spend.

My comp is:
AMD Athlon 64 3800+
1 Gig of Ram
200 gig hard drive
300 w PSU
Geforce 6150LE


----------



## ohgrant (Oct 3, 2004)

I would go for the 6800GS, a little over $185 but well worth it, my friend built a new PC with one of these and it out perfomed my old 6800GT. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1648482&CatId=1560


----------



## Twenty (Apr 1, 2006)

Like i said b4 i only have a 300 w PSU...


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

300 w power supply is way to low. Ati radeon is a old card and not that powerful by todays standard and its minimum requirement powersupply is 300 watts.


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

you have to at least go to a 400 watt QUALITY psu. an fx5900 or fx5950 on ebay can be had for less than a 100 bucks.


----------



## RS)REDEEMER (Nov 22, 2006)

ok you guys are dumb anything intergrated will work with nay game no matter the system specs. when will ppl learn if you meet all the requirments but the grpahics cause you got a built in vid card you can run it. I got the game and i run it under what is minimum. 

celeron 1..3 ghz
256mb ram
64 mb vid card

and i can get it to paly fine no lag with minum settings

so don't go out and buy the 500 daollr vid card if you can handle not having perfect graphics.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

A 64 mb card is NOT an integrated card. Trust me, I know people who have met all other specs but have an integrated card and the game won't even LAUNCH.


----------



## RS)REDEEMER (Nov 22, 2006)

ok look it doesn't matter abotu the card. If i can run oblvion (same requirments) then he sure as hell can run it with a 6150le. it doesn't matter about the graphics card. All cards can run it as long as you put resolution low and all settings to lowest.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

If you don't mind looking at a slideshow i suppose it may run it. But the fact of the matter is most want something that looks good and plays smoothly. Onboard graphics won't cut it.

RS)REDEEMER. Do you mean to tell me your running oblivion on that system you listed when you have something totally different in your system specs(which would run any game just fine i might add)?


----------



## RS)REDEEMER (Nov 22, 2006)

ok look dude i got two comps. 

1 is the really good one which is listed. 
My other one is a celeron 1.33ghz
256mb ram
radeon 9000 series 64mb

and i can run oblivion on it at mnimum requirments with a bit of lag at certain laoding area's.


----------



## firelink (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry to bump an old discussion...

I have a 6150LE. Runs Battlefield 2 fine. I downloaded the demo, played it flawlessly on whatever the standard settings are. The 6150LE may be integrated, but it runs good.


----------

